# Pensioner Tax



## Capricorn (Aug 3, 2011)

We have been unable to clarify current Portugese Income Tax regulations for retiree ex-pats intending to retire to Portugal. We understand the Portugese Government is allowing a ten year tax free period for pensioners taking overseas pensions into the country. Thank you


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Most of the answers here for you, but you need to check your personal circumstances apply.

For 2011 there will be an extraordinary 3.7% one off tax levied against +€6700 earnings, pensions investments etc, not certain whether this might apply. 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...living-portugal/70181-portugal-tax-haven.html


----------

